# Tides of March Cowls (K)



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Tides of March is a light-weight, tapered cowl. It is knit in the round from the top down, thereby avoiding an unwieldy cast on. The tapering is done through a combination of different needle sizes and strategically placed increases that maintain the wave-like scallop pattern. I originally designed this with a fingering-weight yarn, but I am also offering a slightly modified version done in DK. With a smaller stitch count and fewer pattern repeats, the DK version will produce a finished project in less time. These patterns include charts and line-by-line written instructions. They are both available on Ravelry at a cost of $2 each; however, through midnight on Sunday, March 26, if you add both patterns to your cart, you will get the two patterns together for a total of $3.

Tides of March Cowl

Tides of March Cowl DK

If you want to buy both, DON'T click the buy it now at the bottom of the page. Instead, look at the upper-right section, just above the maroon banner. You'll see a small box labeled "Ravelry Downloads." Choose the option that says "add to cart."

When the cart shows up with that item, close the cart. Then go to the second pattern and do the same. Now you can complete the sale via PayPal.

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a most beautiful design I have seen in a long time and a great price too!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are gorgeous. The price is fantastic. Love your work.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love, love, love!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How do I add both patterns to my cart on Paypal? I'd love to get both but it is only accepting one purchase at a time.
Thanks


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Another great design - I really like the way they lie. :sm24:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> How do I add both patterns to my cart on Paypal? I'd love to get both but it is only accepting one purchase at a time.
> Thanks


If you are buying them through Ravelry, there is a button for "add to cart" on each page. After adding both to the cart, the correct price will show up. Then you can check out through Paypal. If this doesn't work for you, let me know.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

knitnanny said:


> That is a most beautiful design I have seen in a long time and a great price too!


Thank you. What a nice thing to hear!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Love them and have just purchased them both.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Caxton said:


> Love them and have just purchased them both.


Thank you so much! I hope you enjoy knitting and wearing them, and I'd love to see any pictures you might like to share. :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I love these thank you so much


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Delightful design - I have treated myself to your patterns, thank you.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Soo pretty ♥


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

What is the skill level for these patterns? They're beautiful!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

How very generous of you. A lovely cowl in two different weights of yarn. I love them both and am sure they would be so useful.


----------



## boudacious_diva (Nov 5, 2014)

Gorgeous! Just purchased both. My granddaughter loves cowls, and I'll definitely be making her a couple with these patterns. Thank you!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful. I might give it a try but not sure I have the skill. Very worth the challenge though. Thank you for sharing,


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful....


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't think I needed another cowl--but I can't resist because of the shaping. I hate the strictly rectangular ones--but I love the way these seem to fold down gracefully. You are generous with your talents. Thank you.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> How do I add both patterns to my cart on Paypal? I'd love to get both but it is only accepting one purchase at a time.
> Thanks


 I have the same question, I just ordered the fingering weight, did not know how to add the second pattern?


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful cowls!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice cowls.....


----------



## belledune (Jan 27, 2017)

Your cowls are truly lovely. They've inspired me to drop the doll knitting and to get back to knitting a bit bigger project. Many thanks for sharing your talent and for offering both patterns at such a great price.just purchased both and will look forward to knitting them. Hope I can do them justice! Terry


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

kponsw said:


> If you are buying them through Ravelry, there is a button for "add to cart" on each page. After adding both to the cart, the correct price will show up. Then you can check out through Paypal. If this doesn't work for you, let me know.


I just went through Ravelry and got only the first one, there was no "add to cart" and went straignt to Paypal. I'll swend you a PM.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> That is a most beautiful design I have seen in a long time and a great price too!


I agree totally....thanks...cannot wait to make!


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Very very nice. I love the pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! I love them!!!! I just downloaded both of the patterns. Thank you!!!! ;0)


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Delightful design - I have treated myself to your patterns, thank you.


Thank you!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

quiltmom said:


> What is the skill level for these patterns? They're beautiful!





stirfry said:


> Beautiful. I might give it a try but not sure I have the skill. Very worth the challenge though. Thank you for sharing,


If you are comfortable working in the round, these cowls don't require much more than basic stitches: knit, purl, yarn over, ssk (slip, slip, knit together through back loop), and k2tog (knit two together). I suggest an elastic bind off and provide instructions in the pattern, but a regular bind off done loosely would work, too.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

ginnyfloyd said:


> I have the same question, I just ordered the fingering weight, did not know how to add the second pattern?


I have sent you a PM.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all for such lovely feedback! I have enjoyed reading all of your posts.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So beautiful. A person would feel like a perfect lady wearing one.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely pattern and a great way of showing us what different wt yarns can look like with one pattern.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Just bought both. Love these!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

ginnyfloyd said:


> I have the same question, I just ordered the fingering weight, did not know how to add the second pattern?


If you want to buy both, DON'T click the buy it now at the bottom of the page. Instead, look at the upper-right section, just above the maroon banner. You'll see a small box labeled "Ravelry Downloads." Choose the option that says "add to cart."

When the cart shows up with that item, close the cart. Then go to the second pattern and do the same. Now you can complete the sale via PayPal.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

They are lovely and added both to my cart however when I got to Paypal the total amount showing due was $4.90. Any ideas on how to correct that to the special price?


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Ordered them both. Thank you so very much. I only hope my cowls come out looking as beautiful as yours! Thank you for offering the patterns at a discount. I truly appreciate it! Hugs!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> If you want to buy both, DON'T click the buy it now at the bottom of the page. Instead, look at the upper-right section, just above the maroon banner. You'll see a small box labeled "Ravelry Downloads." Choose the option that says "add to cart."
> 
> When the cart shows up with that item, close the cart. Then go to the second pattern and do the same. Now you can complete the sale via PayPal.


I edited your original post with this information; hopefully that will lessen any confusion on how to get the combined offer. Gorgeous cowl!

~moderator


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Sunnydaze said:


> They are lovely and added both to my cart however when I got to Paypal the total amount showing due was $4.90. Any ideas on how to correct that to the special price?


Did the amount on Ravelry show as $3? I can't think of any reason for Paypal to show an amount of $4.90. I would suggest clearing that cart out and trying it again. If it still doesn't work, let me know; maybe I can work something out for you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I just went in and bought both patterns!!! These are so gorgeous!!! I used PayPal and the "add to cart" like you said earlier and it charged me only $3. I love this stunningly feminine pattern!!
I can't wait to make one, (sprained my wrist and can't do much till it heals)


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a beautiful design. I like them done up in both weights. They don't look bulky.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> I just went in and bought both patterns!!! These are so gorgeous!!! I used PayPal and the "add to cart" like you said earlier and it charged me only $3. I love this stunningly feminine pattern!!
> I can't wait to make one, (sprained my wrist and can't do much till it heals)


Thank you. So sorry about the wrist, I would be beside myself!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I clicked on each pattern at $2 each on Ravelry and then went to paypal for payment method and it came up as the $4.90 so I didn't click further at that point. Was trying to figure out why. The fun of tech. No I never did see anything saying $3.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Sunnydaze said:


> I clicked on each pattern at $2 each on Ravelry and then went to paypal for payment method and it came up as the $4.90 so I didn't click further at that point. Was trying to figure out why. The fun of tech. No I never did see anything saying $3.


Did you use the 'buy it now' option or 'add to cart'? If you choose 'add to cart' for each one, then after both are in the cart 'go to checkout,' the final price should be $3.

Yes, I am very familiar with the fun of tech!


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

This is gorgeous!! I do not need another project, but as usual, I have no willpower at all! Thanks. I love it!


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

These are beautiful and since I am a sucker for anything that looks like Old Shale, they are my next cast on. If KPers would stop knitting such beautiful things maybe I could catch up!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you. I did go and purchased both and downloaded and printed. Should I make a pink one to match my pussy hat?


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry for the silly question about adjustments. I should have read more.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you just bought both patterns????????????. Can't wait to make them!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

JackieS said:


> This is gorgeous!! I do not need another project, but as usual, I have no willpower at all! Thanks. I love it!


Thank you. You are not alone in your lack of willpower (ask me how I know :sm17: ). :sm02:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> Thank you. I did go and purchased both and downloaded and printed. Should I make a pink one to match my pussy hat?


Sounds like a plan to me! :sm24: :sm09:

Thanks so much for your interest.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all for such lovely comments. I do appreciate them!


----------



## Pmahuey (Oct 23, 2016)

Gorgeous


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

kponsw said:


> If you are comfortable working in the round, these cowls don't require much more than basic stitches: knit, purl, yarn over, ssk (slip, slip, knit together through back loop), and k2tog (knit two together). I suggest an elastic bind off and provide instructions in the pattern, but a regular bind off done loosely would work, too.


Yes, I am "quoting" myself here. I neglected to mention that this pattern also uses a Pfb increase (purl front and back). It is not a difficult stitch to master, and should not be a problem for anyone interested in knitting either of these cowls.

Again, thanks to everyone who has posted here!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you so much for your lovely pattern and the discount. I have been looking for the "perfect" thing to knit for my daughter-in-law and the cowl is...well...the perfect thing! I appreciate your sharing your time and talent and hope my end product will do your design justice. My best.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I decided to give reordering and paypal another try and it worked this time.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Dang, dang, dang. My birthday was yesterday so I avoided the computer like the plague so I missed this deal! Love the cowls...


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

LinaJO said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely pattern and the discount. I have been looking for the "perfect" thing to knit for my daughter-in-law and the cowl is...well...the perfect thing! I appreciate your sharing your time and talent and hope my end product will do your design justice. My best.


Thank you. I hope you'll post a picture of your finished cowl!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Sunnydaze said:


> I decided to give reordering and paypal another try and it worked this time.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Ettenna said:


> Dang, dang, dang. My birthday was yesterday so I avoided the computer like the plague so I missed this deal! Love the cowls...


Thank you. I hope you had a lovely birthday!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Closing comments on this gorgeous cowl now as it has reached our 5 page limit. Thank you so much kponsw for offering your cowl pattern here on KP. 

~moderator


----------

